# Sony Pictures hacked



## Assax (Jun 2, 2011)

LulzSec just posted that they have successfully hacked Sony Pictures compromising over data of over 1Million accounts.
Included are according to LulzSec: [/p]



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> ... personal information, including passwords, email addresses, home addresses,
> dates of birth, and all Sony opt-in data associated with their accounts.
> Among other things, we also compromised all admin details of Sony Pictures
> (including passwords) along with 75,000 "music codes" and 3.5 million "music coupons". ...
> ...


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 2, 2011)

OMFG! This is just ridiculous!


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jun 2, 2011)

lol suggest you remove link as it contains illegal data

heres the talk from it tho


```
. /$$ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ /$$ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ/$$$$$$ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ
.| $$ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ| $$ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ /$$__ÂÂ$$ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ
.| $$ÂÂÂÂÂÂ /$$ÂÂ /$$| $$ /$$$$$$$$| $$ÂÂ\__/ÂÂ/$$$$$$ÂÂ /$$$$$$$
.| $$ÂÂÂÂÂÂ| $$ÂÂ| $$| $$|____ /$$/|ÂÂ$$$$$$ÂÂ/$$__ÂÂ$$ /$$_____/
.| $$ÂÂÂÂÂÂ| $$ÂÂ| $$| $$ÂÂ /$$$$/ÂÂ\____ÂÂ$$| $$$$$$$$| $$ÂÂÂÂÂÂ
.| $$ÂÂÂÂÂÂ| $$ÂÂ| $$| $$ÂÂ/$$__/ÂÂ /$$ÂÂ\ $$| $$_____/| $$ÂÂÂÂÂÂ
.| $$$$$$$$|ÂÂ$$$$$$/| $$ /$$$$$$$$|ÂÂ$$$$$$/|ÂÂ$$$$$$$|ÂÂ$$$$$$.$
.|________/ \______/ |__/|________/ \______/ÂÂ\_______/ \_______/
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ//Laughing at your security since 2011!

.--ÂÂÂÂ.-""-.
.ÂÂ ) (ÂÂÂÂ )
.ÂÂ(ÂÂ )ÂÂ (
.ÂÂÂÂ /ÂÂÂÂ )
.ÂÂÂÂ(_ÂÂÂÂ_)ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ 0_,-.__
.ÂÂÂÂÂÂ(_ÂÂ)_ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ |_.-._/
.ÂÂÂÂÂÂ (ÂÂÂÂ)ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ|lulz..\ÂÂÂÂ
.ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ(__)ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ |__--_/ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ
.ÂÂÂÂ |''ÂÂ ``\ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ |
.ÂÂÂÂ | [Lulz] \ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ|ÂÂÂÂÂÂ/b/
.ÂÂÂÂ |ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ \ÂÂ,,,---===?A`\ÂÂ|ÂÂ,==y'
.ÂÂ ___,,,,,---==""\ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ|M] \ |;|\ |>
.ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ _ÂÂ _ÂÂ \ÂÂ ___,|H,,---==""""bno,
.ÂÂÂÂoÂÂOÂÂ(_) (_)ÂÂ \ /ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ_ÂÂÂÂ AWAW/
.ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ /ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ _(+)_ÂÂdMM/
.ÂÂÂÂÂÂ\@_,,,,,,---=="ÂÂ \ÂÂÂÂÂÂ\\|//ÂÂMW/
.--''''"ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ===ÂÂd/
.ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ//ÂÂ SET SAIL FOR FAIL!
.ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ,'_________________________
.ÂÂ \ÂÂÂÂ\ÂÂÂÂ\ÂÂÂÂ \ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ,/~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
.ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ _____ÂÂÂÂ,'ÂÂ~~~ÂÂ .-""-.~~~~~~ÂÂ.-""-.
.ÂÂÂÂÂÂ.-""-.ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ///==---ÂÂ /`-._ ..-'ÂÂÂÂÂÂ-.__..-'
.ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ`-.__..-' =====\\\\\\ V/ÂÂ.---\.
.ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ~~~~~~~~~~~~, _',--/_.\ÂÂ.-""-.
.ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ.-""-.___` --ÂÂ\|ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ -.__..-
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ
Greetings folks. We're LulzSec, and welcome to Sownage. Enclosed you will
find various collections of data stolen from internal Sony networks and websites,
all of which we accessed easily and without the need for outside support or money.

We recently broke into SonyPictures.com and compromised over 1,000,000 users'
personal information, including passwords, email addresses, home addresses,
dates of birth, and all Sony opt-in data associated with their accounts.
Among other things, we also compromised all admin details of Sony Pictures
(including passwords) along with 75,000 "music codes" and 3.5 million "music coupons".

Due to a lack of resource on our part (The Lulz Boat needs additional funding!)
we were unable to fully copy all of this information, however we have samples
for you in our files to prove its authenticity. In theory we could have taken
every last bit of information, but it would have taken several more weeks.

Our goal here is not to come across as master hackers, hence what we're about
to reveal: SonyPictures.com was owned by a very simple SQL injection, one of
the most primitive and common vulnerabilities, as we should all know by now.
From a single injection, we accessed EVERYTHING. Why do you put such faith in
a company that allows itself to become open to these simple attacks?

What's worse is that every bit of data we took wasn't encrypted. Sony stored
over 1,000,000 passwords of its customers in plaintext, which means it's just
a matter of taking it. This is disgraceful and insecure: they were asking for it.

This is an embarrassment to Sony; the SQLi link is provided in our file contents,
and we invite anyone with the balls to check for themselves that what we say
is true. You may even want to plunder those 3.5 million coupons while you can.

Included in our collection are databases from Sony BMG Belgium & Netherlands.
These also contain varied assortments of Sony user and staffer information.

Follow our sexy asses on twitter to hear about our upcoming website. Ciao! [img]http://gbatemp.net/vanilla/emoticons/happy.gif[/img]
```


----------



## Paarish (Jun 2, 2011)

Tanveer said:
			
		

> OMFG! This is just ridiculous!



I agree. What the f*** is wrong with these people? We get it! Sony is hackable!


----------



## Joe88 (Jun 2, 2011)

Sony is saying there was no hack
http://www.ibtimes.com/articles/156397/201...hacked-sony.htm


----------



## Assax (Jun 2, 2011)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> Sony is saying there was no hack
> http://www.ibtimes.com/articles/156397/201...hacked-sony.htm



Now this is interesting.
LulzSec mentions that they posted the SQL Injection link but I'm not going to be the one to make the reality check


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 2, 2011)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> Sony is saying there was no hack
> http://www.ibtimes.com/articles/156397/201...hacked-sony.htm


I hope SONY is right this time!
They denied hack of the PSN at first..


----------



## DiscostewSM (Jun 2, 2011)

I'm getting sick of these, not just about the hacks as it seems more like e-peen flexing, but also because Sony is seriously flawed with their security, with only fixing that which has been affected when the rest of their infrastructure is designed similarly as those that have been hacked. If one part is compromised, then don't think the rest isn't going to be.


----------



## zachpl (Jun 2, 2011)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> Sony is saying there was no hack
> http://www.ibtimes.com/articles/156397/201...hacked-sony.htm



Yeah lets trust sony because they are always right XD. I don't blame the hackers that are going after sony, they really brought it on there self with Geohot. As long as hackers do not abuse personal customer data then there is no more harm done then which sony already created.


----------



## Nujui (Jun 2, 2011)

How about doing something else instead of hacking them? It's not gonna get you anything.


----------



## machomuu (Jun 2, 2011)

KirbyBoy said:
			
		

> How about doing something else instead of hacking them? It's not gonna get you anything.


Satisfaction and possibly money.  At least that's what I assume.


----------



## Nujui (Jun 2, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> KirbyBoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What satisfaction? What money? The only thing I see them gaining is hate.


----------



## Assax (Jun 2, 2011)

KirbyBoy said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Some men just want to watch the world burn.
But honestly I for myself don't even care that much about those hacks, sure they are discussable but I also think its important to "show" how Sony treats user data.
Not only PSN related user data but in general as well, which is kind of really shocking, I can't think of any other ways to do this.
Sure, releasing the SQL Injection and the stolen user data was a dick move, that I agree on.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 2, 2011)

Thats not only it:

02/06/11
•	Sownage press release | http | http (-snip-.com) | -snip-
•	Sownage summary | http | http (-snip-.com) | -snip-
•	Sonypictures.com AutoTrader users database | http | http (-snip-.com) | -snip-
•	Sonypictures.com Summer of Restless Beauty users database | http | http (-snip-.com) |-snip-
•	Sonypictures.com Sony Wonder coupons database | http | http (-snip-.com) | -snip-
•	Sonypictures.com Sony Wonder music codes database | http | http (-snip-.com) |-snip-
•	Sonypictures.com Seinfeld Del Boca Vista database | http | http (-snip-.com) | -snip-
•	Sonypictures.com database tables | http | http (-snip-.com) | -snip-
•	Sonybmg.nl database | http | http (-snip-.com) | -snip-
•	Sonybmg.be database | http | http (-snip-.com) | -snip-
30/05/11
•	PBS.org defacement (pbs.org/lulz) snapshot | http
•	PBS.org defacement (fake Tupac article) snapshot | http
•	PBS.org internal hosts | http
•	PBS.org database list | http
•	PBS.org staffers database | http
•	PBS.org authors database | http
•	PBS.org pressroom users database | http
•	PBS.org stations database | http
•	PBS.org MySQL users database | http
23/05/11
•	Sonymusic.co.jp database | http
15/05/11
•	*UK ATM database | http*
10/05/11
•	Fox.com innerworkings | http
•	Fox.com/sales database (SQL) | http
•	Fox.com/sales database (txt) | http
•	Fox.com/sales database cracked passwords | http
07/05/11
•	X Factor contestants database (SQL) | http | -snip-
•	X Factor contestants database (txt) | http | -snip-

My goodness...


----------



## Nujui (Jun 2, 2011)

Assax said:
			
		

> KirbyBoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But is hacking really the best option?


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jun 2, 2011)

Sony's been hacked quite a bit in the past few weeks, you'd think they'd learn to set up a decent security system.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jun 2, 2011)

"everything was stores in Plaintext format on Sony's servers."

Why am I not surprised?


----------



## RupeeClock (Jun 2, 2011)

KirbyBoy said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They're immune to hate sir, they're anonymous.


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 2, 2011)

Seems awfully familiar...

Sony got hacked so many times that it's not surprising to hear that they got hacked again.


----------



## Ethevion (Jun 2, 2011)

KirbyBoy said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sure most Nintendo and Microsoft fans aren't hating them.


----------



## Nujui (Jun 2, 2011)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> KirbyBoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know, they're are just doing it for the lulz (I know that probably isn't it, but their name does have "Lulz" in it)

@arpeejajo: Probably because they don't care? It's just that I think sony get's the point. It's not "surprising" anymore that they got hacked anymore. It just a common thing now.


----------



## RupeeClock (Jun 2, 2011)

Hydreigon said:
			
		

> Seems awfully familiar...
> 
> Sony got hacked so many times that it's not surprising to hear that they got hacked again.


Good old Sony thrift, cutting corners and putting themselves ahead of the consumers to save pennies.


----------



## chrisrlink (Jun 2, 2011)

shit if they knock out psn again I'll tear those hackers a new ***hole


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 2, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> "everything was stores in Plaintext format on Sony's servers."
> 
> Why am I not surprised?


well that's what sony gets for using such poor security measures on both the ps3 and their servers


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jun 2, 2011)

chrisrlink said:
			
		

> shit if they knock out psn again I'll tear those hackers a new ***hole



Sure you will.


----------



## Sausage Head (Jun 2, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> chrisrlink said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


he has mad black ops skillz foo', ya better watch out or he gon' shoot wi' an ak-47 on j00


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 2, 2011)

chrisrlink said:
			
		

> shit if they knock out psn again I'll tear those hackers a new ***hole


stick to playing your shooters and leave real life to the experts


----------



## Hi everyone (Jun 2, 2011)

...

why?

lulzsec seem to me like a bunch of pathetic script kiddies, that have nothing better to do than spend their days hacking well-known sites and then say "hurr durr we hacked you but don't do anything with the hacked data durr" to increase their e-peen.

oh well.


----------



## RupeeClock (Jun 2, 2011)

Hi everyone said:
			
		

> ...
> 
> why?
> 
> ...


They're working to damage Sony's reputation clearly.
The fact that Sony was compromised by script kiddy antics says that much.


----------



## Hi everyone (Jun 2, 2011)

no, they're working to get a better rep themselves. if they were out for sony, they wouldnt've hacked those other sites.

which is pretty silly.


----------



## pistone (Jun 2, 2011)

its this becoming like a meme? :
if you don't hack a sony site you cant call your self a hacker


----------



## SamAsh07 (Jun 2, 2011)

I was gonna post a topic, could thing saw this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh well, poor thing Sony. I wonder what they will say at E3.


Sony will be like:-

"This is our new hand-held PS Vita..and yes you guessed it right, it's already hacked and runs homebrew"

OR

"This is our PS Vi-"

Random Sony Staff "Sir sir, our Sony servers have been massively attacked by AnonOps and LulzSec"

"Ok this years Sony Conference is cancelled, kthxbai"


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 2, 2011)

master00d said:
			
		

> its this becoming like a meme? :
> if you don't hack a sony site you cant call your self a hacker


Sounds like it.
Hacking guide for noobs:
1) Best way to start is to target one of Sony's sites!
2) PROFIT! You are officially a Hacker!


----------



## Assax (Jun 2, 2011)

SamAsh07 said:
			
		

> I was gonna post a topic, could thing saw this
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have another one, they'll just name it PS Morte.


----------



## SamAsh07 (Jun 2, 2011)

Assax said:
			
		

> SamAsh07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol had to Google the meaning, that might actually happen


----------



## R2DJ (Jun 2, 2011)

Assax said:
			
		

> I have another one, they'll just name it PS Morte.


They should just rename it to PS Doff.


----------



## Zetta_x (Jun 3, 2011)

I think people are making an example out of Sony; just because you are a big company with near infinite of wealth, you can't buy your way with things.


----------



## RupeeClock (Jun 3, 2011)

Apparently the leaked details is legitimate.
The fuckers at 4chan (/v/) have been accessing the .txt list of emails and passwords and been illegally logging into several accounts for anything with shared passwords.

They apparently also made a word bubble out of the most commonly used passwords, I'm doubtful since the most common password was Seinfeld.


----------



## FlashX007 (Jun 3, 2011)

Wow, this is just pathetic. At least admit it. Denying it will make it worse. If anybody is fucked over just sue Sony. You'll become as rich as them XD. lol


----------



## AndroidDem0man (Jun 3, 2011)

If this is all true Sony has to get the fuck together man srsly, lol also if they knock psn down again i'm really lucky i moved over to xbox xD. Microsoft is unhackable.
Plaintext? if THATs true thats just hilarious. Planfuckintext? Sony grow up
Also i forgot who said it but the person said that they giving an example that money cant buy blah blah lol, probably why they doing it xD


----------



## Sir VG (Jun 3, 2011)

Remind me, since I've lost count here.  How many of Sony's servers were hacked into by basic SQL injections?  And how many have had data stored in plain text?

Seriously Sony, those are such basic mistakes, even an idiot knows better!


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 3, 2011)

AndroidDem0man said:
			
		

> Microsoft is unhackable.


That isn't true at all...

um... it a everyday thing now.


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Jun 3, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> AndroidDem0man said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yeah not even google, which was recently hacked by chinese uhh hackers...


----------



## Joe88 (Jun 3, 2011)

Hi everyone said:
			
		

> no, they're working to get a better rep themselves


pretty sure its this
in one tweet they were bragging about how they hacked FOX, PBS, and Sony in only 23 days and posted all their stolen info on their web site

they also seem to be contractors being employed other people, they said another person paid them to hack the PBS site

their main site seems to have been shut down already
im surprised their twitter also hasnt been shut down, since its being used for illegal activities and such


----------



## chris888222 (Jun 3, 2011)

I guess those hackers really mean what they say


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jun 3, 2011)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> im surprised their twitter also hasnt been shut down, since its being used for illegal activities and such



If that's the case, then GBAtemp's twitter account should be shut down considering this site basically talks about bypassing security on ROMs and everything.


----------



## Miss Panda (Jun 3, 2011)

Has anyone kept a tally of how many times Sony has been hacked now since (and including) the breach that happened initially that led to the PSN shut down?


----------



## chris888222 (Jun 3, 2011)

I believe all of this hacking will stop only when the 'Project NGP' is cancelled.

I don't know what are these hackers aiming. But I suppose they're jealous. 

Sony was also a little greedy and made every single electronic appliance out there that they sorta neglected the security tech. 

No offense, all my speculation.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jun 3, 2011)

BURN HACKERS.

*ahem*

Most immature post I've made in a while. I think.

I'm just glad it's virtually impossible for them to do anything to Sony's production of anything outside online data.


----------



## TheDarkSeed (Jun 3, 2011)

If they could post their motives on twitter that would be just great. You know? Like what they're trying to accomplish or the reason they're going through all this trouble. Because honestly, I don't think these types of attacks will do anything to phase Sony. Just make their customers fell unsafe if they ever caught wind of these attacks.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jun 3, 2011)

TheDarkSeed said:
			
		

> If they could post their motives on twitter that would be just great. You know? Like what they're trying to accomplish or the reason they're going through all this trouble. Because honestly, I don't think these types of attacks will do anything to phase Sony. Just make their customers fell unsafe if they ever caught wind of these attacks.


Agreed.

It's not like production of records and movies, product manufacturing and most other aspects will be affected.

Sony Computer Entertainment isn't really that big of an aspect to the company as a whole I think.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 3, 2011)

KingdomBlade said:
			
		

> TheDarkSeed said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No argument that this forms but a small part of the Sony corporation and not saying it would be easy or even all that possible if security was sorted properly (messing up web coding is one thing but infrastructure is quite another) but there is a lot of work being put into infrastructure attacks (the obvious entry point to that world being the stuxnet stuff of last year, some of the mobile phone attacks or maybe router attacks). A nice subtle thing like hosing up the quality control sections of a plant could make for a serious PR and financial disaster. I agree entirely it would be better fitting as the plot of a bad film but it would tickle me to watch it happen.

I will say I do find the defence of Sony bit quite amusing; bet on the wrong horse, might as well be doing a rallying cry for HD DVD or any number of failed formats and words to that effect is what it sounds like.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 3, 2011)

Seems that it's been shut down. Lulzsec's site, I mean.


----------



## Coto (Jun 3, 2011)

Sony should start changing _root_ passwords at databases... heck

How the hell occur too many (many sony sites) successful SQL injections? Why the fuck don't they encrypt their bd's?


----------



## Joe88 (Jun 3, 2011)

tigris said:
			
		

> Seems that it's been shut down. Lulzsec's site, I mean.


posted that last night
they said they are DDoS the cloudflare site (site who was the host of their site) in retribution for removing their site


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 3, 2011)

so now their hacking their own hosts?!


----------



## Heran Bago (Jun 3, 2011)

Sony has lost so much more in $ than Geohot. If they like playing dirty and screwing folks over they need to be more ready for itself. When you piss off the kind of people who like putting Linux on PS3s you get some backlash.
LulzSec seems to be in it for the lulz anyway.


----------



## Assax (Jun 4, 2011)

*Update*
Yesterday Sony has CONFIRMED that Sony Pictures was hacked.
_http://news.cnet.com/8301-31021_3-20068857.../?tag=mncol;txt_



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> "The cybercrime wave that has affected Sony companies and a number of government agencies, businesses, and individuals in recent months has hit Sony Pictures as well," the Sony statement reads.
> 
> Read more: http://news.cnet.com/8301-31021_3-20068857.../#ixzz1OIZBjVDD


----------

